# [SOLVED] How to fix strict NAT issues on Xbox Live for WIRED networks?



## TheRandomGuy7 (Aug 13, 2012)

I will worship you as a God if you can help me fix this. Me and my brother have had NAT issues ever since we both got our Xbox's. The first to sign in to Live always gets moderate NAT (which is OK) but the second gets strict. With strict NAT we can't connect to anyone or find any games, so it is horrible. So after years of putting up with this by resetting the router to switch who gets the moderate NAT, I have finally decided to take action. What do I do??

Steps I have already taken:
1) Followed the Xbox.com guide
2) Reconfigured the network settings on my Xbox as instructed by Xbox.com
3) Port forwarded and opened all EIGHT ports (with extreme difficulty) as instructed by Xbox.com
4) Enabled UPnP as instructed by Xbox.com
5) Saved all my changes and reset my router as instructed by the router configuration page

PLEASE help me with this if you know your stuff about networks, routers, NAT types, port forwarding and all that complicated stuff.

If this will be any help, my router is a: Dynamode R-ADSL-C4W-EG Wireless ADSL Router

Please help me if you can, I would appreciate it SO much!! Thanks

PLEASE NOTE: As I said, I have already done everything on the Xbox.com support guide without luck, so don't just give me a link to the Xbox Support guide.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: How to fix strict NAT issues on Xbox Live for WIRED networks?*

First issue is you can't port forward the same ports to two xboxes. I suspect this is your issue.

Usual solution for this is to put one xbox in the DMZ and forward ports to the other.

It would be good to see a screen shot of the routers port forwarding page.


----------



## Troy_Jollimore (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: How to fix strict NAT issues on Xbox Live for WIRED networks?*

Did a quick Google and found the below on the XBox forums, courtesy of 'Major Hippie':



> The solution was to bridge the Surfboard and use a better router - which is basically turning the Surfboard modem/router into a cable modem gateway.
> 
> I bridged the modem using the following steps and used a Dlink DIR-655 router to fix the problem. The Dlink Dir-655 does not require any settings other than the UPnP be ON - no port triggering, DMZ or QoS. The DLink DIR-655 seems to be the router of choice for 2 xboxes on one router solution. Others may work but most of the chatter on the nets suggested this modem and it just so happened I had one.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheRandomGuy7 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: How to fix strict NAT issues on Xbox Live for WIRED networks?*

Thanks both of you, Troy I'm sorry but I am no expert so don't have a clue what that guy was talking about. If you could explain what to do in simpler terms that would be great. Wand3r3r, I researched DMZ and I don't really want to enable that due to the high security risk it aparrently brings. Here is a screenshot of my router's configuration page on the port forwarding section.
EDIT: Sorry, but I'm new to these forums - I joined to post this question. How do I put a screenshot on here? Print screening and pasting doesn't seem to work and I think I may have attached a paint file with the screenshot in it but I'm not sure.


----------



## TheRandomGuy7 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: How to fix strict NAT issues on Xbox Live for WIRED networks?*

Ok the image is there - sorry about that edit.


----------



## Troy_Jollimore (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: How to fix strict NAT issues on Xbox Live for WIRED networks?*

Long story short... What he's doing is turning off all of the Wireless and networking features of your existing router (DHCP is what gives your devices an automatic network address), and making sure traffic flows untouched through it. I'm sure your ISP wants to see that router on your end, so you need to keep it in place, even though it's just a pass-through.

Buying a router (I don't know if you need to get that EXACT D-Link model, but many people seem to have tried it and know it works) to plug it's WAN port into one of the DynaMode's LAN ports will probably give you the improved NAT features you need for it to recognize and work with the two XBoxes using UPnP.

The router/APs provided by ISPs tend to be a bit wanting for performance and quality, even though they seem better than the cheap Chinese units you can get for ~$40 these days.


----------



## TheRandomGuy7 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: How to fix strict NAT issues on Xbox Live for WIRED networks?*

OK, so what wireless and networking features do I need to turn off (preferably without screwing up my entire internet)? The screenshot below shows pretty much all the things I can enable/disable/turn on and off, marked with a green or red circle. (obviously green means that is enabled and red disabled). 

Also, could disabling UPnP again work maybe? It has always been turned off, before I forwarded any ports I tried enabling UPnP but that didn't work alone so I left that on and forwarded the ports. If I turn that off again might that work?

And I have not got a router provided by my ISP, I have one purchased from a computer shop a few years ago.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: How to fix strict NAT issues on Xbox Live for WIRED networks?*

No security risk to a xbox that I am aware of being in the dmz. Not like its your whole network on the dmz.

Not sure why the discussion has gone to bridging a surfboard modem/rotuer since there is no mention of a router between the internet and the dynamode.

One xbox in the dmz and one port forwarded is a known proven solution to this situation.


----------



## TheRandomGuy7 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: How to fix strict NAT issues on Xbox Live for WIRED networks?*

I may try that, but I have been googling DMZ a lot, and most people said it just removes all security and opens up your Xbox to hackers. People hack Xboxes too.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: How to fix strict NAT issues on Xbox Live for WIRED networks?*

Might want to reread those xbox hacker statements. They are talking xbox live not the xbox console.

Might want to think about what would be gained hacking a xbox. Kinda like what would be gained hacking your VCR

If you google dmz and xbox the first top entries are you tube videos on how to set this up.


----------



## Troy_Jollimore (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: How to fix strict NAT issues on Xbox Live for WIRED networks?*

Well, it IS a Microsoft product...  If others have done the DMZ and have no complaints it's worth a shot. Saves you the cost of having to buy another router. From reading that XBox forum thread, it gave me a pretty good idea what they were trying with UPnP and whatnot. It seems that it'll either work, or not, depending on the particular router.

The Surfboard was just what that guy had in his case. In this one, the Dynamode would be replaced (I didn't look up if this was a modem/router combo) or appended with something like the D-Link. Same stuff, different hardware.


----------



## TheRandomGuy7 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: How to fix strict NAT issues on Xbox Live for WIRED networks?*

Ok I may CONSIDER putting my Xbox in the DMZ but I'm still not convinced it's safe. And yeah wanderer, I know its my Xbox LIVE account that will get hacked, and that's exactly what I don't want! I have credit card details and a LOT of game acheivements and stuff on there.


----------



## Troy_Jollimore (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: How to fix strict NAT issues on Xbox Live for WIRED networks?*

Consider it like driving a tank out of an armoured bunker. Sure, you're not almost invulnerable anymore, but you're still in a tank! The XBox system is pretty well-buttoned down. If someone was really out to hack you, a firewall would only slow them down slightly.

If it bothers you that much, too easy to buy the second router.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: How to fix strict NAT issues on Xbox Live for WIRED networks?*

along with a small switch and another ip from your ISP. Then you could forward the same ports in each with no conflicts.


----------



## TheRandomGuy7 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: How to fix strict NAT issues on Xbox Live for WIRED networks?*

Thanks for all your help guys. I have decided to just get a new Netgear router, as my current one is several years old and is causing me all these problems. Also the Netgear will make my internet faster so its a no-brainer really. Thanks again.

Also it would be of great help if you could help me out with my new post - yes, I have another problem, and this is a much bigger and more important one! Now my computer can't even connect to the internet. I hate computers... :S


----------

